# تصميم خريطة بيت 10 10x



## الكهربائي 73 (6 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا مهندس كهرباء واريد من اخواني المهندسين المعماريين او المدنيين رسم خارطة بيت من طابقين 
ان امكن من اجل بناءها .....................المساعده رجاءا


----------



## محمود السيد حسن (6 يوليو 2007)

eng_man2006
راسلنى


----------



## saifeddeen (7 يوليو 2007)

عزيزى الكهربائى 73أنا مهندس دولى 13 سنة خبرة فى مصر و الخليج العربى بعد التحية برجاء تحديد ظروف قطعة الأرض من جيران و شوارع و موقعها بالنسبة للإتجاهات الأصلية و الإشتراطات البنائية فى محيط الأرض و يمكنكم مراسلتى للتفاهم على haabhash ........yahoo.com


----------



## cezer (21 سبتمبر 2011)

اخواني الاعزاء جميعا لدي قطعة ارض مساحتها الكلية 250 متر مربع والابعاد الوجهة 12.5 والعمق 20م احتاج ان يكون في الطابق الارضي غرفتين نوم وغرفة معيشة كبيرة ومجلس نساء ومجلس رجال ومطبخ وملحق للمطبخ وكرااج وحديقة صغيرة ارجو منكم مساعدتي في ايجاد طلبي هذا اومراسلتي على البريد الالكتروني [email protected]


----------

